# Lounge > Science and Technology >  >  A Supercell Thunderstorm Cloud Over Montana Incredable image!

## Sagan

* A Supercell Thunderstorm Cloud Over Montana*  
* Image Credit & Copyright:*  Sean R. Heavey * Explanation:*   Is that a spaceship or a cloud?  Although it may seem like an alien mothership, it's actually a impressive thunderstorm cloud called a  supercell.  Such colossal storm systems center on mesocyclones -- rotating updrafts that can span several kilometers and deliver torrential rain and high winds including tornadoes.    Jagged sculptured clouds adorn the supercell's edge, while wind swept dust and rain dominate the center.    A tree waits patiently in the foreground.       The above supercell cloud was photographed in July west of Glasgow, Montana, USA, caused minor damage, and lasted several hours before moving on.

----------


## shyVr6

Kind of reminds me of that hurricane pic taken from the tanker ship or something out of Independence Day.

----------


## Ont Mon

If I saw this I would have shat myself before thinking of taking a picture. Impressive to say the least.

----------


## Koalafan

Gorgeous!  :Clapping:

----------


## kc1895

> Gorgeous!



I hope you're not hanging on that tree!   ::D:

----------


## Ironman

This is now my background  ::):

----------


## Koalafan

> I hope you're not hanging on that tree!



Not even a supercell could tear me off!  :Tongue:

----------

